# nice skidder wanted



## Wolf66 (Dec 27, 2006)

I am looking to pick up a decent skidder. I have went to go see so many already that "have been rebuilt" or "it aint pretty, but its tight" I want to find a nice good running and presentable skidder for a fair price. Also any thoughts on pro's and con's on a rear grapple ao just chains? Would also be interested in a tag along trailer and a buldozer with a 6 way blade


----------



## Gologit (Dec 27, 2006)

Whats the matter with "rebuilt"? Unless you're buying a brand new machine you're going to get a pile of spare parts moving in close formation. Rebuilt has many many meanings but if its been rebuilt by a reputable shop or dealer and theres any kind of warranty you're way ahead of buying a machine that has never been rebuilt. A machine that has never been rebuilt is still running a lot of original parts. As far as having a "presentable" machine...A skidder takes a real beating and if all the metal is fairly straight,the welds aren't cracked,all the subcomponents work (winch,grapples etc) then a little scuffed paint or oil stains or sap streaks won't really mean much to people who know. A "presentable" skidder is one that gets the logs to the landing...day after day after day.


----------



## Wolf66 (Dec 28, 2006)

this skidder does have a nice new motor and tranny however the ares that holds the winch has many welds holding it together with some reopenedcracks . The same with the front blade, welds over welds ans still opening cracks, no roof, rops are bent, tires poor. I really got to show you all a pic, it looks pretty abused. And to boot, he has a much newer one in mint condition in a barn that he uses. He has been in busisness for over 30 years and probaly has run the 1980 sence the 80's and now upgraded to a nice one. I am not looking for just a paint job, but something good running+ tight is important. I think welds on welds still opening cracks at vital areas is bad!


----------



## jon72 (Dec 29, 2006)

What brand machine is this?


----------



## stihl 440 (Dec 29, 2006)

*skidder*

I am also looking for a skidder, so keep a lookout for me too.


----------



## Corley5 (Dec 29, 2006)

www.richardsmachinery.com is where we bought our Iron Mule. He's got leads on stuff all over


----------



## Wolf66 (Dec 30, 2006)

this place (richard machinary) has some nice stuff. i am speaking with him now about one of 3 cable skidders I like. Thanks for that link, it is where i will probaly buy from.


----------



## jonseredbred (Dec 30, 2006)

Wolf66 said:


> this place (richard machinary) has some nice stuff. i am speaking with him now about one of 3 cable skidders I like. Thanks for that link, it is where i will probaly buy from.


let me know where that junk skidder is, kinda what I am looking for.


----------



## Corley5 (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Hired Gun (Dec 31, 2006)

The grapple really depends on what kind of work you are doing. Have you ever run one before?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 31, 2006)

If theres any way you can do it a grapple skidder is a good way to go. I don't know anything about what kind of timber you're dealing with but if production is important a grapple is way faster than a cable rig.


----------



## Hired Gun (Dec 31, 2006)

I will agree, the grapple is king on the flat stuff. They are super fast and keep production high.They are also really nice prebunching loads for a forwarder. I work many lots that are mountain goat turf. The cable is the way to go for the steep stuff. One of these days I hope to have a grapple and will have both flavors in my iron arsenal.


----------



## Hired Gun (Dec 31, 2006)

This is your typical "junk" skidder. I saw that the machine had potential and a deal was struck. This was a pic from the first day I went to look at it. 

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m47/DarkHorse316/MVC-001S-1.jpg


----------



## Hired Gun (Dec 31, 2006)

I could have ran it the way that it was, and many probably would have. I take pride in my stuff. I spent some time fixing and puttering. I got to know a whole heck of alot about the machine. I know what leaks, what's good and what is/was bad. This is the machine as it sits right now.

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m47/DarkHorse316/Ebaysawpics122-2.jpg


----------



## Hired Gun (Dec 31, 2006)

pushing up some slash for a burn pile.

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m47/DarkHorse316/Ebaysawpics010-2.jpg


----------



## stihl 440 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey hired gun, you did a nice job on that skidder! Looks like new!


----------



## redprospector (Dec 31, 2006)

Hired Gun,
Great job! I got a JD 440 about the same time you got yours. It still looks the same (except that bright yellow JD combine seat I put on it). I want to do some restoration to mine, but haven't had the time.

Andy


----------



## Hired Gun (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys! So Andy how do you carry that bikesaw out into the woods with you?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JohnH (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice job on that skidder. It looks great.


----------



## redprospector (Jan 1, 2007)

Hired Gun said:


> Thanks guys! So Andy how do you carry that bikesaw out into the woods with you?:hmm3grin2orange:



Verry carefully! 

Andy


----------



## jon72 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hired Gun said:


> I could have ran it the way that it was, and many probably would have. I take pride in my stuff. I spent some time fixing and puttering. I got to know a whole heck of alot about the machine. I know what leaks, what's good and what is/was bad. This is the machine as it sits right now.
> 
> http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m47/DarkHorse316/Ebaysawpics122-2.jpg


Thats a nice looking C5 you got there!What year is it?I ran a C5 for about year it was 1980 model,I liked that skidder alot.Actually the TJ380 I have is very similar to a C6.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jan 3, 2007)

Jon72, I am not sure on the year. The builder tag really doesn't have any information on it. I have yet to meet anyone that can tell me anything by the numbers on it. Every picture I see of one either from the late 60's to the mid seventies has something in common with mine. I saw a good picture once of an original 1974 and they looked really close. I tend to think it is somewhere in there 72-74 but still not 100% sure. I came real close to buying a Timberjack 230 at the same time I was looking at this one. I just couldn't come up with the extra cash. I have some more support on my side now. The wife has seen how much can be made by rehabbing a machine, and she has more confidence in my work so I may have some more financial backing on my next purchase. I have been bit by the iron bug bad!!


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a Franklin 130B cable skidder and a John Deere 550B w/six way blade for sale as well as a tandum log truck and woodmizer sawmill.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 3, 2007)

Ryan Willock said:


> I have a Franklin 130B cable skidder and a John Deere 550B w/six way blade for sale as well as a tandum log truck and woodmizer sawmill. If interested call me a 919-452-5737



Ryan are you closing your logging business ??


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 3, 2007)

I quit logging back in July, so yes:greenchainsaw: I've been doing a lot of arborculture work again, although I prefer logging. I do a lot of pruning now as well as take downs, I prefer the takedowns though I seem to get more calls for pruning.


----------



## Buzz 880 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ryan Willock said:


> I quit logging back in July, so yes:greenchainsaw: I've been doing a lot of arborculture work again, although I prefer logging. I do a lot of pruning now as well as take downs, I prefer the takedowns though I seem to get more calls for pruning.



Ryan,
Do you find that there is more money in the arborculture work then the logging right now.I know here in Canada the price of timber has really fallen off in the past few months.


----------



## mologger (May 3, 2007)

*skidder*

my first skidder i ran was a c5c treefarmer took a 40 acre field to turn it around. we put a grapple on it. it took a while to get used to but it ran and made money.

now we have a 450 grapple timberjack alot faster and safer to run. i dont know how many times i hade stuff come in the cab of that c5 pin my legs up. get smacked in the face on a cold winter day. i have many storys with that old skidder. 

but i wish i still had it for little stuff. always did a good job. i can say ive ran the worst to the best. there almost isnt a skidder i havent ran yet. it was real hard going from a 648G2 jd with air radio cb to the old treefarmer. i was helping a guy out when it was wet. 

you did a great job on yours that thing looks like it just came out. great job


----------



## Hired Gun (May 3, 2007)

I think I will keep this around even when I get a newer one. My next machine will be a grapple and have a winch. I may take the chassis and turn it into a small forwarder or porter if you are Canadian


----------



## mologger (May 3, 2007)

*log show*

i went to an in woods expo in arkansas last weekend. they had all the new stuff there. tigercat, john deere, valmet, and ponsee, i would like to have some of that equipment. they had all the works there. they had live demonstrations of everything. they each cut off 2 acres i think.

it was like disney world to me.


----------



## Hired Gun (May 3, 2007)

Last spring I went to our logging show up here in VT. It was the same iron wonderland. It is nice to go out and pull wood all day with the old Tree Farmer and top the fuel tank off with a 5 gallon diesel can at the end of the day. The sales rep from Tigercat told me the smallest machine they have burns 4-6 gallons an hour pulling. That is a hard pill to swallow for a little guy like me. I think the next machine I end up with will be a mid 90's Cat 515 or 525. They seem to be priced around what I am willing to spend. If T-jack was still in business I would probably go that route. Chasing parts for obsolete machines isn't much fun.


----------

